# Recommendations for 3-D arrows



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

I’m fairly new to 3-D shooting and I’m using Black Eagle Rampage Arrows 350 spine (.001). I’d like to know what others are shooting and if you have any specific recommendations and why. Thank you


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Are they going to be just 3D arrows? I shoot the PS26 and have and will shoot the PS23 again. I shoot these for the larger diameter and have gained 10+ points or so in some shoots from barely catching 12 lines shooting the 26s. I like the Black Eagles because they offer the larger diameter arrows in weaker spines.


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

Sudduth49 said:


> Are they going to be just 3D arrows? I shoot the PS26 and have and will shoot the PS23 again. I shoot these for the larger diameter and have gained 10+ points or so in some shoots from barely catching 12 lines shooting the 26s. I like the Black Eagles because they offer the larger diameter arrows in weaker spines.


I use the arrows for both 3-D and target shooting. So I guess I’m looking for more of an all-around arrow. Thanks for the input.


----------



## 1/2 Bubble Off (Dec 29, 2016)

MWDEMENT said:


> I use the arrows for both 3-D and target shooting. So I guess I’m looking for more of an all-around arrow. Thanks for the input.


If you intend to shoot target and participate in a FITA/USA Archery sanctioned event, the rules say you can't use anything bigger than 23s. Since you like Black Eagle, take a good look at the PS23s!!! I used them for years and had a lot of success with them.

If you wanna try something new, the Tournaments from Kill'n Stix are excellent!!! (I switched to these for this season)

I've built a bunch of Victory arrows for friends (VTac 23s) and they are great too.

If you don't plan on attending events where there is an arrow restriction, then most manufacturers have 25/26/27 series arrows...


----------



## FMU_Shooter1991 (Dec 7, 2020)

Gold Tip X Cutters


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> If you intend to shoot target and participate in a FITA/USA Archery sanctioned event, the rules say you can't use anything bigger than 23s. Since you like Black Eagle, take a good look at the PS23s!!! I used them for years and had a lot of success with them.
> 
> If you wanna try something new, the Tournaments from Kill'n Stix are excellent!!! (I switched to these for this season)
> 
> ...


Great information, thank you. I’ll look into the Killin sticks in more detail. I don’t currently participate in a formal shoots but that’s good to know for future reference. Thanks again


----------



## frank4 (Apr 28, 2021)

Sudduth49 said:


> Are they going to be just 3D arrows? I shoot the PS26 and have and will shoot the PS23 again. I shoot these for the larger diameter and have gained 10+ points or so in some shoots from barely catching 12 lines shooting the 26s. I like the Black Eagles because they offer the larger diameter arrows in weaker spines.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MJAndrews (Sep 2, 2012)

Currently, Black Eagle PS23's, 100 gr glue in BE point, BE pin bushing, Easton pin nock, 4 fletch with 2.25" Bohning X Vane shield cuts. Shooting this for 3D and indoor this season.


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

1/2 Bubble Off said:


> If you intend to shoot target and participate in a FITA/USA Archery sanctioned event, the rules say you can't use anything bigger than 23s. Since you like Black Eagle, take a good look at the PS23s!!! I used them for years and had a lot of success with them.
> 
> If you wanna try something new, the Tournaments from Kill'n Stix are excellent!!! (I switched to these for this season)
> 
> ...


Thank you for the information!


----------



## Zkallgren (Oct 13, 2021)

MWDEMENT said:


> I’m fairly new to 3-D shooting and I’m using Black Eagle Rampage Arrows 350 spine (.001). I’d like to know what others are shooting and if you have any specific recommendations and why. Thank you


I really like the ps23 arrows they are vary light and fast


Sent from my U705AC using Tapatalk


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your input


----------



## redneckarcher33 (Dec 3, 2006)

Gold tip 22’s are a great arrow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you for the recommendation !


----------



## Akeley Run Archer (Jun 27, 2021)

A second for gold tip 22s tough light gpi and shoot awesome


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks for your input !


----------



## joel308cal (Nov 17, 2017)

I’ve been playing around with the Easton SuperDrive 23s. So far they’ve been great. Gonna test them at further distances soon.


----------



## MWDEMENT (Apr 25, 2017)

Thanks Joel


----------



## jonfrost (Aug 18, 2016)

What class are you shooting. I shoot known 40 and I’m currently shooting ps26 but thinking about moving down to a 23.


----------



## CaptainArrow (Dec 22, 2021)

Another vote for PS-23’s.


----------



## Jabrowning24 (May 17, 2018)

Take in to account where you're shooting as well, I personally don't shoot 23s because it can get pretty windy where I'm at so I prefer a micro diameter... if you're willing to spend a couple bucks I think brand is just preference and they all make a good arrow.


----------



## Corinth Hunter (May 6, 2009)

I shoot GT22 myself and see plenty of 23’s out there as well. Can’t go wrong with either


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

I know that most people are able to pull decent poundage and can get away with the larger arrows because they can keep their speed up. I’m shooting 52 lbs and the only way I can use a large arrow is with known distance courses. Otherwise it’s the vaps for me. As mentioned above, it gets windy here to so the smaller diameter arrows are definitely a must. As for indoor, usually after one target you can figure out the distance, so the larger shafts will get you more points. 
having said that, I think that the one arrow for everything is a 23. Hope this helps.


----------



## matt_swanson (Jul 11, 2021)

Another vote for PS23s..I run Rampage 350s for hunting but wanted to take advantage of the larger diameter.


----------

